# Blizzard warning posted



## loafer89 (Dec 5, 2007)

For Hawaii:

Made ya look:grin::wink:


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HONOLULU HI
353 AM HST WED DEC 5 2007

...BLIZZARD CONDITIONS EXPECTED TONIGHT ON THE SUMMITS...

.A STRONG FRONT WILL REACH THE BIG ISLAND TONIGHT BRINGING SNOW AND
STRONG WINDS TO THE SUMMITS.

HIZ028-060300-
/O.NEW.PHFO.BZ.A.0001.071206T0400Z-071206T1600Z/
BIG ISLAND SUMMITS-
INCLUDING THE CITY OF...MAUNA LOA AND MAUNA KEA ABOVE 8000 FEET
353 AM HST WED DEC 5 2007

...BLIZZARD WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THIS EVENING THROUGH LATE
TONIGHT...

SNOW AND WINDS MAY PRODUCE BLIZZARD CONDITIONS ON THE BIG ISLAND SUMMITS
TONIGHT. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 INCHES AND 30 TO 40 MPH SOUTHERLY WINDS
ARE POSSIBLE.

A BLIZZARD WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR FALLING AND/OR
BLOWING SNOW WITH STRONG WINDS AND EXTREMELY POOR VISIBILITIES.
THIS CAN LEAD TO WHITEOUT CONDITIONS AND MAKE TRAVEL VERY
DANGEROUS.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 6, 2007)

The summit of the big mountains in Hawaii is one place I desperately want to ski.  They run ski tours up there every so often when it gets winter snow.  I do believe one of the names of those volcano's actually means big white or something like that. 

Anyway...skiing in hawaii - awesome.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 6, 2007)

I know someone in Hawaii - he'll get a kick out of this.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 6, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> The summit of the big mountains in Hawaii is one place I desperately want to ski.  They run ski tours up there every so often when it gets winter snow.  I do believe one of the names of those volcano's actually means big white or something like that.
> 
> Anyway...skiing in hawaii - awesome.




I was in Hawaii last summer but stayed in Waikiki..I definitely want to ski Mauna Kea sometime in my life..skiing in the tropics would be mad steezy..Mauna Kea which is over 14,000 feet in elevation does mean snow capped mountain or something like that


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 6, 2007)

My wife and I where married on Maui and my best friend and I took a trip from Lahaina to the summit of Haleakala at 10,023' and the temperature went from 82F to 46F with full sunshine at the summit and this was in late September.

We saw the summits of the big island in the distance.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 6, 2007)

My brother skied with his two sons on the big island in 2005:


----------



## Marc (Dec 6, 2007)

Mauna Kea = white mountain in Hawaiian.  Mauna = mountain, Kea = white.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 6, 2007)

Marc said:


> Mauna Kea = white mountain in Hawaiian.  Mauna = mountain, Kea = white.



Look at the big brain on Dexter, there.


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> The summit of the big mountains in Hawaii is one place I desperately want to ski.  They run ski tours up there every so often when it gets winter snow.  I do believe one of the names of those volcano's actually means big white or something like that.
> 
> Anyway...skiing in hawaii - awesome.



You must get REAL STRANGE looks when you come down the jetway carrying your boots, then go to luggage and pickup your board(s).  Guess they don't have racks on car rentals though...:blink:


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 10, 2007)

billski said:


> You must get REAL STRANGE looks when you come down the jetway carrying your boots, then go to luggage and pickup your board(s).  Guess they don't have racks on car rentals though...:blink:



That's one thing I'm looking foward to when I go do Portillo this summer. I can't wait to check in at the philly airport with my ski bag and boots while everybody else has their swimsuits and sandals.


----------



## Marc (Dec 13, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Look at the big brain on Dexter, there.



One of the few places I've been.  That makes me cultured right?


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 13, 2007)

I got looks of insanity from the skycaps when we collected our ski's in Las Vegas last June when skiing at Mammoth as it was 106F outside. It was even more funny to have had ski's in the car on the trip back when we drove through Death Valley and it was 113F.

The sand dunes in Death Valley started to look tempting for a skiing possibility.


----------

